# Stretching some Nankangs! Who's done it?



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, so I went on the search for some nankangs. I heard ns2's were cheap and ran narrow so I searched. 

Found nothing. 

Ended up learning Nankang ns2's have been discontinued...what a surprise. All good tires are discontinued. 

So I said screw it and ordered some Nankang Noble Sports Ns-20's. I couldn't find anything about anyone stretching these. Other them one post saying they stretch similar to the NS2's(which are the summer tires). These noble sports are all seasons. 

I plan on running a 215/35 on a 9 and a 225/35 on a 10. 18" wheels. 

I guess I am a little worried due to how cheap they were. They were less then $100 a tire. Lol. I know people say you get what you pay for but I've heard decent stuff about Nankang. 

Does anyone have photos of nankang noble sports stretched? Or does anyone have any feedback about them? Thanks!


----------



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

bump?


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

Nankangs aRe actually a decent burn away tyre. You'll get away with a stretch


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

I had NS-2's and loved them.. They discontinued the NS-2 and came out with the Noble NS-20's and so far so good, I have 215/40/18 on a 9.5 up front and they pull the lip saver of the tire back a good bit (not as much as the NS-2, but enough to get by)


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Im running Nankang AS-1's and they seem to be holding up pretty well so far. Not sure how different these are from the set you are getting but I have no complaints out of mine at this point, but they are still relatively new.

That's 205/40/18 on 18x9


----------



## bouldozer (Dec 4, 2011)

215/35-18 on a 10" nankang ns-20


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

dubluv2003, can you post more pix of your car, looks good, wanna see the wheel fit with those tires!


----------



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im trying to stretch a 215/34 on a 9 and a 225/35 on a 10

Think ill pop beads?

i know people that pop these tires off with 215/40 on a 9.5
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

timebomb0220 said:


> Im trying to stretch a 215/34 on a 9 and a 225/35 on a 10
> 
> Think ill pop beads?
> 
> ...



no. 215 on a 9 is not a lot of stretch. Very very mild.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Vamped said:


> dubluv2003, can you post more pix of your car, looks good, wanna see the wheel fit with those tires!


Sure.. but this all I have of it. lol


----------

